# Rollers



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

*Rollers - NEW ZEALAND*

Hi All,

Do we have true birmingham rollers in New Zealand? From what i've seen majority have been tumblers/Show rollers or the odd bird that rolls 5ft at most. Does anyone know of anybody in NZ that have birds that roll/spin 20ft? 

Anybody that can help me with 1 or 2 pairs I will be very grateful.. 

Thank you
Rakesh


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Mine roll 10 - 20 feet, some further but I do not use those ones as they tend to end up rolling down, I am working on stabilising what seems to be a good line I have here but they are a wee bit crazy, I will have more in the breeding season but no pairs at the moment. A guy here in CHCH called Graham has a really good line going, I believe Gavin greenwood does too


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Evan, didn't know we had true birmingham rollers/spinners in NZ. Any chance of taking a video clip of your birds in air so I can see? I'd be sooo jealous..  I've setup my roller loft for breeding, I am now building 2 kitboxes, to fly them. Do you have graham's contact by any chance? Also, later down the track if you have 2 pairs available I will be very much interested. 
Thank you Evan..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey, At the moment I am flying all my high fliers and rollers from last years kits together and they will be separated and bred from in a few months so the rollers go way up high with the others but I will try get something.

I have a video somewhere of a hen of mine that rolls in the distance, She was the foundation hen, looks like she rolled down. Will try find it and let you know.


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

That would be great thanks again!


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

Do you have grahams details by any chance? I have gavin's..


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok so you don't have Grahams details.. thanks anyway.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see your post, No I do not have them sorry.

This is that youtube clip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC21vUXrpFg

This was the first years kits I produced when I first got rollers, Just a small one, From this I picked one pair and bred from that aswell as starting a line of Grahams birds that I will cross together once I have them going ok, The hen that appears to roll down just pulled out in time, she has produced some awesome birds, This is not a good kit, but it shows you a bird spinning about 20 feet at a high speed. Check it out.

I just noticed the one out to the right of the one that looks to roll down also did a reasonable spin just before she did, Maybe 8 feet but it was a tight roll


----------



## nzroller (Jun 12, 2012)

Cheers for the video Evan..


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Hahahah that bird gets in a mad spin and knocks her self out then just falls. Lucky she woke up in time.


----------

